# 1920s Nestle's Malted Milk jar



## KBbottles (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

 Here's one I dug recently and decided to put it up for sale.  Jars are outside of my collecting area.  This is my first listing ever.  

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/170775370399?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey Kenneth,

 You have bids! But, wait a minute, you've got 100% Positive Feedback, too.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice looking jar Ken. I wish I had the extra $$, I'd love that. It should do well, good luck.
 You may want to add the height etc.. 
 That mama feeding the kids is great!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 3, 2012)

Say "never mind" Surf, first time seller.[][][]


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 3, 2012)

Living only 30 or so miles from Fulton, NY and digging 'round these parts all my life I've never seen one of these jars before, I think it'll do well. Good Luck!

 Al


----------



## KBbottles (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks guys for the feedback and encouragement!  I dont know why it took me so long to teach myself how to sell on the bay.  Its very simple!!  Ill add dimensions and describe condition when i get a chance tonight.  Gonna also encourage any prospective bidders to ask questions any time.


----------



## LC (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice jar , kind of puts me in the mind of the Horlick's malted milk jars .


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 4, 2012)

"never mind surf"


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 4, 2012)

> Ill add dimensions and describe condition when i get a chance tonight.


It's tomorrow night so I'll guess a thumb from the last knuckle is a about 1Â¼" making this about 4-4Â½" tall?[]
 I'd like to snipe it but too early in the morning for that so I'll give it a bid. WTF, it's just rent money.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 4, 2012)

Hurray!, I'm winning!!!!


----------

